# Modifiers for 2 office visits same day



## JSimpson (Dec 22, 2009)

When a patient returns to the office later in the day, see's a different physician for a different issue do I use the 59 or 77 modifier on the 2nd E/M CPT?


----------



## Sabrina. (Dec 22, 2009)

*Modifiers for 2 ov same day*

It is my understanding and our practice as mutli specialty providers that we would not use a modifier. The providers NPI's will reflect their specialties.  A mod 77 states that the pt is seeing a different provider but for a repeat procedure and this would not be the case if a pt was coming in to see an allergist and then seeing infectious disease later in the day.  A mod 59, again, is related to procedures and these are not procedures but E&M's. We do a bit of calling to ins co to have them correct the inproper dup denials but it is a clean claim with no modifier attached.
hope that helps


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 22, 2009)

Different provider/different problem = modifier -25.  (physicians in the same group practice of the same specialty are considered to be the same physician).


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes modifier 25 would be the correct one to use.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 22, 2009)

25 is right, neither 59 nor 77 can be used with an E&M code.


----------

